# Mold Sizes



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Would yall say one long mold or a few shorter molds would be better? 

When you stack molds im guessing there needs to be air circulation vs sitting flush


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Sarah,
I use slab molds with dividers for my individual soaps and a vertical log mold for logs of soap. This is what is a good fit for me.

You need to determine the volume of soap you want to make at one time to see what is the best fit for you. That doesn't help much, does it?

When I use my slab molds, I stack them one on top of the other and cover with a wool blanket to ensure gelling to the edges of the soap


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are talking about PVC pipes for molds, then two shorter is better than one long. You want to stack them and cover them. They will heat up, then cool down and do not need air circulation. The bars, once cut, will need air circulation.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I have an adjustable mold so I can make from 1-5 lbs.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I only use slab molds. one makes 12 bars and one makes 25


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's what I love about both type of molds I use .... they're adjustable.

With the Kelsei mold, I can tape off the bottom divider and turn a 30-bar mold into two 15-bar molds or six 6-bar molds. That comes in handy when making trial batches of new oil combos ... this came in handy when I was experimenting with various oil combos.


----------

